# Suche - PC Games Sonderheft Anno 1404



## Gast1658956205 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ja, das Ding ist schon uralt. Ich suche schon seit geraumer Zeit danach.
Habe mich schon an die Redaktion gewandt. Leider haben die auch nix mehr. (Danke nochmal an RR für die Suche).

Vielleicht hat jemand aus der Community noch das Heft oder das PDF??
Würde mich natürlich auch finanziell erkenntlich zeigen.

Ich komme von dem Spiel einfach nicht los und das offizielle Handbuch ist so hilfreich wie die japanische Anleitung für meinen Verstärker...

Danke und Gruß Ahab.


----------

